# Crossing France towards the Med



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello All you well French travelled Motorhomers

A Question for you, 

We have just had our 1st taste of French camping, we went from Calais down the Atlantic coast about 500 miles to (Notre dam de monts).

All we can say is WOW they love motorhomes, Aires campsites parking wow, good old Blighty should have a good think about the revenue being lost!. 

Anyway I don't want this to turn into a political thread, my quick Question is, what we experienced with loads of campsites Aires and places to wild camp is it the same all over France? as next year we want to go to the Med side maybe Nice (open to recommendation's) way as the only slight disappointment on the Atlantic side being beach lovers was the sea (jelly fish and not clear water).

Thanks for any tips and info

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Med*

Hello,

Well forget, Nice, it realy is not that Nice!

Cannes is okay and Monaco okay for a day trip combined with Italy.

For my money, the best place to stay is along the Cote D'Azur rather than the Riviera.

Try Anywhere from Frejus along to Hyeres.

Ste. Maxime is very busy and it can take anything from 30 mins to 2 hours to get from there to St. Tropez, unless you go by boat.

My favorite place is here.......

Cavaliere (Not Cavalaire-sur-mer)< Click

There is an Aire at Cavaliere but @ €15 it is a bit dear.

If you search the forums, you should find quite a few interesting blogs and topics.

If you need any more info please ask


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are Aires all over France but the one place where they are either expensive or nearly always full is the area you wish to go.

You can find a list of Aires at www.campingcar-infos.com


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Med*



teemyob said:


> My favorite place is here.......
> 
> Cavaliere (Not Cavalaire-sur-mer)< Click


Spooky. Our favourite spot, year after year since the late 80's although we used to car it and Keycamp at Pachacaid. Last there last year. Nothing like a salad tomat on the beach cafe where the lady that runs it has been for many years although not as many years as we have been going. Oh! and saucisse, frites and oeuf for me. 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pusser - really!

_Oh! and saucisse, frites and *oaf *for me_

Are oafs easy to come by these days? Especially French ones?

You will be asking for mules and frites next, then complaining when you are given horse meat!

Edited: Pusser edited his post as I was responding with the above witticism, which is why it no longer makes sense.

He really did type _Oh! and saucisse, frites and *oaf*_ the first time.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Remember that one Egg is an oeuf !!   Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nearly shot yourself in the pied there Pippin!! 8O 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, nearly hoist by my own pétanque!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No probs - we are all bouled over by your wit and repertoire! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As long as you don't threaten me with the dreaded French *ball-trap*!!

PS To understand that you need to know that clay pigeon shooting in French is translated as ball-trap - never been able to figure out why!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

'Cos the trap is mounted on a ball, so it can vary the angle that the clay pigeon is released both laterally and vertically.  

Not a lot of people know that!! :wink:  

Dave


----------

